# Von den Oher Tannen in Atlanta and Tropisch in Florida



## endlessaley (Feb 4, 2014)

Would like some more personal experiences with either of these kennels if anyone has dealt with them? so far they have caught my eye the most, just want to hear any experiences, good or bad. I searched the forum and found a couple of posts but not too many. Any info would be appreciated! 

Von den Oher Tannen

About Our Kennel - Tropisch German Shepherds


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know anything about Tropisch....but....

I've met a couple of Von Den Oher Tannen dogs in person, they were in pet homes. Owners were happy.

You may want to PM Neko, she's a member here and has two Oher Tannen dogs.

If your willing to travel a bit further into GA there's also kennels von Lotta. German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

Both breeders are active in sport and conformation venues.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Have seen multiple dogs from Nadia. Excellent temperament.

She is one of the showline breeders that we refer to.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have a pup from Oher Tannen. Getting another in June. Nadia is wonderful dogs are beautiful can't go wrong send me a pm if you like. Yes Neko has 2 from her as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I own a 3 year old titled male from the Oher Tannen. I cannot say enough good things about the owner, Nadia Adams & her breeding ethics. This is not the type of dog that you buy, & tie up in a yard. She is also very fair with her pricing compared to some of the other kennels that I see mentioned here. Feel free to message me if you want more info.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

The lady from Tropisch is really personable and friendly, give her a call and talk to her.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I would pass on Tropisch ..


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have two wonderful kids from Oher Tannen. I can't say enough good things about the breeder and my dogs. Please contact Nadia with any questions she is great!


----------



## wyowolf (Apr 22, 2014)

I can say that Von Lotta has been nothing but great in our search for a puppy. We got the most wonderful female last week, and any questions we had post sale have been promptly handled. 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Don't know anything about Tropisch....but....
> 
> I've met a couple of Von Den Oher Tannen dogs in person, they were in pet homes. Owners were happy.
> 
> ...


----------

